#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Calculation for Dishend of Vessel

## hvg530

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Calculation for Dishend of Vessel

----------


## robin_samuel88

The blank dia for a torispherical dish end is equal to 1.22 D where D is the outside diameter of the straight face. after getting the blank diameter you have to check wether it fits into a commercially available plate size... ususally plate size available is 1500mm X 7500mm so you have to check wether the blank dia obtained by you is not more than 1500 if its below 1500 then just procure a plate size of 1.22D x 1.22D x nominal thickness.

----------

